# [e17] reset la liste d'applications (resolu)

## Trevoke

Ma liste d'applications est cassee.

Je fais Main > Applications et j'ai une liste vide.. Comment est-ce que je la regenere?

----------

## Trevoke

mais non mais non, j'ai enfin trouve!

#emerge -a gnome-menus

ensuite, avec l'utilisateur normal, edite .xinitrc et ...

```
export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-
```

Et hop.

(sisi... Quand j'ecris un message ici, ca m'aide a reflechir).

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Chez moi ( Ainsi que chez d'autres Gentoïstes utilisant E17 , et ayant récemment installé celui-ci ) aussi avec une installation fraîche d'enlightenment, [7 semaines], le menu "Applications" restait désespérément vidi, que ce soit avec gnom-menus2.26 ou 2.28. 

Pour avoir à nouveau le menu j'ai du installer =gnome-menus-2.24.2 Je ne connais pas la raison de cette disparition du menu d'E17 avec les 2 dernières versions de gnome-menus.

@Trevoke J'ai aussi essayé ta solution mais elle ne fonctionne pas sur ma machine.

Voolou  :Wink: 

@ Bientôt  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

T'as pas oublie le dash "gnome-" j'espere?

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.   :Wink: 

@Trevoke: Comment ça  T'as pas oublie le dash "gnome-" j'espère?[/quote] ? Je comprends pas...

Tu parles du 

```
export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-
```

 ? 

Si oui , non je ne l'ai pas oublié, par contre faut-il redémarrer X pour que le changement soit pris en compte ou bien un simple restart d'E17 suffit ? ( dans ce  2è cas en tout cas, mon menu était resté vierge ) , et pour le 1er cas je n'avais pas songé à redémarrer X, puisque je pensais qu'un simple restart aurait suffit .

De + je n'utilise pas startx , donc j'exporte la variable pour tout le système.

Merci 

@+ Bye   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

